# Good algae eating fish



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi I want to add some good algae eating fish to my tank, they have to be small. I think I will go for some otocinclus, but I was wondering if there was anything a little different but would be do the same job of keeping down the algae.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Can't fail with otos as long as you get enough of them for your size tank. :thumbsup:


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

If you want something else that will eat algae, I really liked the american flag fish. Although you have to look out, if you dont give them enough algae or plant matter they will rip up small delicate plants, other than that they did awesome in my 125 gal they pulled up a little glosso a couple of times but nothing so bad I had to fix it


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Even though it isn't a fish, Nerite snails are some of the best algae eaters I have in the house.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

Siamese Algae Eaters are also great.
I have a combination of Otos and SAE and they are doing a fine job.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

JanS said:


> Even though it isn't a fish, Nerite snails are some of the best algae eaters I have in the house.


I agree nerites are really good especially with gsa, I think they also ate my staghorn as well.

I don't like just one algae eater. I prefer to use a combination of species that eat different kinds of algae. That way little algae goes untouched.


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

JanS said:


> Even though it isn't a fish, Nerite snails are some of the best algae eaters I have in the house.


Just wondering if you have the nerites in with the yoyo loaches ?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Another good small algea eater is a Clown pleco.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

bigtroutz said:


> Just wondering if you have the nerites in with the yoyo loaches ?


I should have clarified that. Nope, the snails wouldn't stand a chance in a loach tank.


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks.

I have always wondered if operculate snails can co-exist with loaches. you would think they could just button up and the loaches would lose interest after a bit kinda like a turtle and a dog.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

In some documents i've read,the plecos may eat some fern plant like Bolbitis,Anubias when its young.
I uses Yamato shrimps,wild cherry shrimp,Ottocinclus.


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

I think i will add a few more shrimps to my tank along with some ottos. i am also thinking of adding some nerite snails but i am concerned about their eggs i've on a munber of forums that they have unsightly large white eggs that are almost impossible to remove others say that they don't breed altogether what is the truth?


----------



## primal (Jan 30, 2007)

The best algae eating fish I've had was a rubber pleco. When I got one, he cleaned my entire 29 gallon tank in one day! I've also tried regular plecos and otos, neither of which did as good a job as the rubber. I sure do miss that bugger.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Afroturf said:


> i am also thinking of adding some nerite snails but i am concerned about their eggs i've on a munber of forums that they have unsightly large white eggs that are almost impossible to remove others say that they don't breed altogether what is the truth?


They do lay white eggs on the glass and things, but I wouldn't call them either big or impossible to get off.
As for breeding, they will all breed, but most types won't make it in freshwater, with the exception of the olive nerites that some people have success with.


----------

